# Rookie in the woods!



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello all. I'm new to the area (Grand Forks) and have recently purchased my first bow (read: must practice much) and have signed up for the hunting safety course starting in Spetember. I've read stuff and watched shows and taked to people and must admit it seems a bit overwhelming but I can't expect to be a tracker and whackmaster overnight. I'm excited about getting out there as I've wanted to hunt all my life (I'm 35) but have not had the oppurtunity until now. Not sure why but bow hunting has always fascinated me. I hope to gun hunt next season, but money is always a factor. Any advice, tips, etc. are welcomed and appreciated. i want to be able to track, kill and dress and whatever else there is. I've got at least 4 years to go here, seemed no profit in waiting until next season. I like the area, the people are great...everything I was told about the midwest has turned up true and I'm happy about that. Well, just wanted to drop in and say hello. Hope to have a sucessful tour here.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=

Welcome! Here is a link that has some useful tips in it that was brought up not too long ago. Good luck!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Hunting/deer/fielddress.htm

http://fw.ky.gov/navigation.asp?cid=158&NavPath=C151
Click on "deer field dressing" video


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Since you live in Grand Forks, I suggest you check out the Red River Archery Club. You can find them in the phone book. They have a great facility to shoot at and a lot of very knowledgable people to help you out.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, all. I checked out the RRAC, looks like a good group but its a bit spendy for me at the moment. Luckily the base has an outdoor range and savvy folks that use it. I sighted the bow in this weekend at 15 yards...still want to fine tune it but I get it in the sweet spot most times but I'm sure target practice and actually drawing on a deer is two seperate things altogether.


----------

